# Bazooka, left to right or right to left?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

How do you run your bazooka?
I know we all can run both ways, but which do you prefer?
Left to right being clockwise, right to left counter-clockwise.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I prefer left to right because I prefer to wipe tape down left to right.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Left to right just because that is what is comfortable to me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm confused:blink:

Would it not be clockwise or counter clockwise,,,,,,so a person with their left hand on the cutter would run counter clockwise etc.....

I always found if a guy batted left in baseball, or shot left in hockey, then odds were they would run the tube left handed. Vice versa if they were right handed. same would apply to boxes, though not as much, and to which way you hold your pole sander/power sander etc.:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I answered wrong


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think I answered wrong


I cleared it up in the first post.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Now I half to admit I'm a dumba$$, I answered wrong 

I'm CCW, or right to left, I answered CW,,,,L to R

That's it, I'm going to bed, finally get 2 days off....I'm tired.....that's my excuse


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Left hand on the cutter tube, Right hand on the bottom of tube controlling the creaser lever, Starting in the right corner pulling to the left walking backwards tripping over everything, Tried it the other way around, Hopeless :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Checkers said:


> How do you run your bazooka?
> I know we all can run both ways, but which do you prefer?
> Left to right being clockwise, right to left counter-clockwise.


any ****'n way you want:thumbsup:


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

depends which arm you use to wank with


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I primarily run CCW, except for the few tight areas that require me to run it backwards!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

uhhh I dunno....You tell ME:blink: I'm just a hanger...so far....


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Up and Down:thumbup:, but I don't use a bazooka anyway.
We only do stand ups


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm CCW. My vote makes the poll 2/3s CCW (right to left) and 1/3 CW so far.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Since I am right handed and wipe tape down left to right, I have my bazooka man run left to right. I'm selfish, I know.


----------

